# What is weapon of choice for gun season?



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

The ND deer gun season opens Friday noon! :beer: 
Let's leave the usual depressing political nonsense and talk rifles, pistols, slugged shotguns, muzzleloader , bows, c rossbows, spears and throwing knives, hatchets and rocks! Well, guns at least!
Curious what everyone is planning to use.
I drew WT buck and bounce between my 7 mm 08 hand loaded with 120 grain Barnes ttsx, and my 300 WM with 165 gr ttsx I I hope a windy day and choose to sit in one of out shooting blinds offering a 3 - 400 yard across the windy canyon type shot!
I gave my Timney triggered talk driver .243 to my grandson in SD, but during a rare cleaning of my loading bench I found some ancient 70 grain semi pointed bullets for my Steyr double set triggered 22 - 250.. loaded the last of them up and much to my surprise they printed about an inch at 100 yards exactly where my 55 grain Hornadys printed. I've shot a lot of antelope and deer over the years with that now obsolete bullet (70 grain sort of stubby) but Speer discontinued them years ago!  
Curious what othe NDakoans or deer hunters everywhere are using, especially sniper Bruce. I heard he's been known to actually move AWAY from deer to make his shot even longer range! I'm a fair shot but not THAT good! 

I drew a muzzy tag this year and am torn between my Harpers Ferry flintlock (54 cal, same as Lewis and Clark used) and my run of the mill fifty Hawken with a patched round ball.
Archery? Because of a severe back injury and multiple surgeries I had to go to a Ten Point Crossbow a couple years ago. Threw away that stupid electronic sight. Makes it too easy, IMO! It shoots well, though hit a twig the other night and deflected. an arrow/bolt just over a real nice bucks back. Have to cut a few more shooting lanes. My Bad....


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

*I am pretty old school. First rifle was a used Remington 721 24 inch barrel and a reworked trigger which made me think every rifle had a #3 crisp trigger. Boy was I fooled. Anyway it was chambered in 270 Winchester and as heavy as an 8 foot oak fence post. That was my go to gun for about 20 years. I still have a 270 but it is the first year Remington made a 270 in their model 700 Classic. I have alot of 140 gr Hornadys loaded with 58 1/2 grains of H4831. It groups well and holds together when it hits.
Haven't done much shooting over 300 yds. Only a couple at 400. I was lying down and so were they. 

Lost all my reloading equipment in the great flood of 97. And at that time I didn't plan on replacing it. Just bought dies and tap a good friend when I need to load. Did buy my first 308 at 60 and a 243 at 66. Always been a 6mm Remington fan but a good friend needed a rifle for his son. I did shoot my biggest (weight wise) deer with that 6mm using 105 gr Speer bullet.

GOOD THREAD. THX HH *


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

CVA accura .50 cal smoke pole for SD muzzleloader season and MN muzzleloader season. Rem 700 .270 if I decide to hunt with my SD rifle tag and not take an EHD refund.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I will be bow hunting opening day because I don't have a rifle license or a muzzy license. I'll hope for gun hunters to miss and drive them into a 22 acre farmstead with good tree rows on the east and cattails on the west.

I think I am to the point a flintlock is in first place priority now. HH I rendered very carefully at low temperatures two quarts of bear grease. If I can get ahold of you when in Bismarck I'll bring you an eight ounce plastic container full. If you want to shoot your flintlock old school that is. Let me know. The grease sure clings to metal. I see why the old mountain men used bear grease. Hot water don't take it off the skinning knife, you have to have detergent too.

After three years I am still waiting for a license so I can use that custom 300 Win Mag pushing 210 gr VLD's at 3060 fps. I did buy some of the 212 gr new Hornady ELD-X, but have not loaded any yet. I shot my bear with the 178 gr in a 300WSM. They also shoot very well in my 6.5 Creedmoor.

Every year I sit in the pasture and watch coyotes run past in the morning. I don't shoot because I don't want to scare deer for the guys with a license. So this year the Creedmoor will be sitting with the suppressor on. If they look like they will come inside 300 yards I will find out how fast I can switch the suppressor to the 308 loaded with subsonics. It sounds like a Red Ryder BB gun with subsonics. My subsonics are 180 gr round nose with 10.5 gr of Trail Boss which gives me 1050fps.

I am waiting for a new 6 to 24 first focal plane Vortex PST with C2 battle reticle.


----------

